
Ask HN: A Domain Stolen by Registrar. What Would You Do? - nikolay
I had a billing issue and was able to renew a domain 27 days after it expired. After I renewed it, I couldn&#x27;t find it in my list of my domains anymore. I then contacted their support, and they confirmed the issue but said that they would get back to me in 24-48 hours. It looked that I renewed it when they are transferring it to an internal account, and they auction against the ICANN rules. As they don&#x27;t send any notification that the domain is removed from your account, they seem to rely on people with multiple domains not noticing or people with a few domains not to know their rights. By the time you notice and 30 days after expiry pass, there&#x27;s nothing you can do - well, at least this is what they tell you! Most people would give up - and that&#x27;s what they expect. Something like this happened to me, but I don&#x27;t want to be a sheeple. What would you recommend to me? Their response says that they refunded my renewal and that because the domain was not renewed 30 days after expiry, it went on an action! So, although I obviously did as they&#x27;re refunding me, they still claim that nonsense! Why are we allowing this to happen to us? Do you lose your number after you fail to pay your phone bill? Why are we allowing this for something way more important? Okay, I know, some of us profit from this, but eventually it can hurt anyone of us, and especially and weak and uninformed person!
======
techjuice
If the registrar did something they were not supposed to do report them to
ICANN and talk to your attorney. If after reporting the issue to ICANN and
they are not found being compliant. The accredited registrar risks loosing
their ability to register or renew any domains they hold under their account
are normally forced to provide the original domain registrar (user that signed
up to buy the domain) auth codes to transfer to another registrar.

[https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/help/dndr/udrp-
en](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/help/dndr/udrp-en)

[https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2-2007-03-16-en](https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2-2007-03-16-en)

Give the following a spin:
[https://www.icann.org/compliance/complaint](https://www.icann.org/compliance/complaint)
[https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/registrar-2012-02-25-e...](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/registrar-2012-02-25-en)

------
LordWinstanley
Take a breath [and a paragraph or two]

